# Harris Solitude reel???



## troutchops (Apr 15, 2005)

Does anyone know how to switch the retrieve from right to left handed on the original Harris Solitude reel? Thanks


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

can't.


----------



## troutchops (Apr 15, 2005)

I heard you could, but maybe I heard wrong.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

http://www.farnorthrodsmiths.com/Reels/Solitude_Upgrade.htm

That link says the old Harris Solitude reels needed to be sent into the factory to change the retrieve and that the ability to simply change from LH to RH (or the opposite) is one of the new innovations.


----------



## troutchops (Apr 15, 2005)

That may be an issue since there is no longer a factory. Thanks for the link. I guess I'll live with it.


----------



## troutchops (Apr 15, 2005)

Thanks for all the help. It can be done, Bob Wheeler purchased all the old Harris spare parts from Edco and will do it for me. Back in the day, the old Harris Co. would do it for free. Here's his contact info if anyone else needs parts or service on these classic Michigan reels.

Bob Wheeler
c/o Haverstraw Marina
600 Beach Rd
West Haverstraw, NY 10993
[email protected]


----------

